

Fair play and its origins: cultural? - aarghh
http://www.economist.com/science-technology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15717188&fsrc=rss

======
megaduck
I wonder about this, given that other non-primate species seem to have an
innate sense of fairness. Culture almost definitely plays a part, but it's
probably not the whole story.

Here's another study, showing that dogs have a sense of fair play:

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9794478...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=97944783)

